# BMX zu empfehlen?



## Skydan (24. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab bisher echt wenig mit BMX am Hut gehabt, hätte aber trotzdem Lust zu fahren. Ich bin 1.90m groß ... könnte das Probleme geben -> beim treten? Ich hab Zwar jahrelang meine Beine mit MTB´n trainiert aber ... auf die Gelenke gehts doch trotzdem wenn der Sitz z.B. nicht optimal eingestellt ist. Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob man mir das BMXén überhaupt empfehlen kann ... wenn nicht auch ok. Just give me your impression.

Greetz


----------



## evil_rider (24. August 2003)

BMX fährt man *NUR* im stehn, sitzen tut man höchstens von der halle zur bahn etc. und bei deiner größe solltest evtl. nen 21" rahmen nehmen(beim BMX gibt es keine rahmenhöhen, nur längen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydan (24. August 2003)

Danke für den Tipp!  
Ich hab heute halt erst wieder welche gesehen die bei uns in der Stadt zu den Ranpen gefahren sind ... ca. 2 km und die haben gesessen  Aber ich verstehe dich schon ist klar, beim eigendlichen fahren selbst sitzt man nicht.


----------



## Moshcore (24. August 2003)

für grosse leute wie dich gibt es den hier http://www.moshcore.de/index.php?mNav=stuff&mID=1&katID=55&stctrl=artDet&artID=187


sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (25. August 2003)

Mmh, ich bin mal 17km zu einer mini bei uns in der nähe gefahren... das ist arg... Scheiss auf sitzen! Bmx muß man stehen der sattel ist nur zur unterstützung bei tricks (Busdriver etc.) da... Wenn du Dirt fahren willst kauf dir lieber nen etwas längeren Rahmen, dann fliegt der Besser, auch für Half-Pipe etc. sollte der etwas länger sein! Geh ma in nen gescheiten BMX-Shop und teste!


----------



## Skydan (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HobbyRevoluzzer _
> *Mmh, ich bin mal 17km zu einer mini bei uns in der nähe gefahren... das ist arg... Scheiss auf sitzen! Bmx muß man stehen der sattel ist nur zur unterstützung bei tricks (Busdriver etc.) da... Wenn du Dirt fahren willst kauf dir lieber nen etwas längeren Rahmen, dann fliegt der Besser, auch für Half-Pipe etc. sollte der etwas länger sein! Geh ma in nen gescheiten BMX-Shop und teste! *



Thx! Wir haben hier in Darmstadt einen ganz guten BMX Shop. Nur damit ich das weis, was ist denn so die größte Rahmenlänge bei BMX ? 21" ?


----------



## jasix (25. August 2003)

Hi!

in DA gibt's 'nen BMX-Shop. Klein, aber ganz nett (war vor ein paar Tagen mal kurz dort). Schau mal rein : 

http://www.twenty-inch.de

Die haben auch Infos über die lokale BMX-Scene

Ride on!


----------



## Skydan (28. August 2003)

Leute ich weis nicht recht. Ich glaube ich kauf mir doch lieber ein Dual


----------

